# Laptop HDMI output to HDTV not working



## marcus007

Hi
First time on this forum. Out of frustration and hours wasted trying to get my laptop to output video through it's HDMI output into my Samsung HDReady Tv. 

It worked when I bought the Acer Aspire 5338 laptop 3 weeks ago but now my tv says No Signal or the picture appears but is very fuzzy. Tried fiddling with resolutions, expanding desktop, updating graphics driver and chip drivers, etc, etc, wasted hours and hours.

Please help somone !!!
Thanks


----------



## buffoon

First of all check the cable and plugs and sockets. If need be try another HDMI cable.

How did you set it up originally? Did you clone monitors?


----------



## marcus007

Thanks for your advice.
I've tried 2 new cables in both tv input sockets. Both sockets work and both cables work with blu ray player.
originally I did clone desktop onto the TV by hitting F5 but this no longer works at all, TV shows No Signal. I can sometimes get a very distorted picture on th TV by extending the desktop on to the tv. But the image is unwatchable.
I have tried mutiple combinations of resoultions on the tv and laptop, including manufacturers recommended resolutions.
I don't have much hair left to pull out !!!


----------



## buffoon

marcus007 said:


> Thanks for your advice.
> I've tried 2 new cables in both tv input sockets. Both sockets work and both cables work with blu ray player.
> originally I did clone desktop onto the TV by hitting F5 but this no longer works at all, TV shows No Signal. I can sometimes get a very distorted picture on th TV by extending the desktop on to the tv. But the image is unwatchable.
> I have tried mutiple combinations of resoultions on the tv and laptop, including manufacturers recommended resolutions.
> I don't have much hair left to pull out !!!


Seems to me it's not a software problem but rather that the laptop's HDMI out socket has come undone somehow.

Since you bought the Acer 3 weeks ago it should still be under warranty. Let the dealer have a look at it.


----------



## kobylaj

Hi,

Had exactly same problem when I bought my Acer 6530.

The computer software cannot drive the computer screen and the TV together.

If you have Vista right click and go down to personalize. Select personalize and then select connect to a projector or other external display, top left in Tasks. Make sure you have the computer connected to the TV and the TV is set to the correct input.Select Connect Display. The software will then set your computer output resolution to the correct one for the TV. You should then have the display and sound on the TV but not on your computer. When you unplug the TV the display should then revert back to your computer.

Your PC user account is now set to output correct resolution for the TV you have and should then display on the TV every time you connect the TV to the computer. You do not have to go through the above sequence again.

If you want to connect up to a different TV or display you might have to go through the above again. I have set up new user accounts on the PC for different TV's in the house. I have had no problems except that when I unplug the TV the display sometimes fails to revert back to the PC. I plug the HDMI back in and unplug again and the display comes back to the PC.

Hope this works.


----------

